# Trailer frames



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I had no idea that Harbor Freight carried these... these trailer frames would make a great base for a bug out trailer! I think I may pick up one of these someday soon!

Search results for: 'trailer'


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Northern tool and equipment sells pretty much the same trailer kits too. And they come with the MCO to get a title too so all is legal and such. Just bought the small 4'x4' trailer kit for $259 +- to mount a 10K pto generator that I am building. Trailer kit seems ok although for a BO trailer that would have to take a potential pounding, I dont think it would last with much of a load on it. Think it would better serve as a lighy duty cart although it does seem well designed and constructed for my purpose.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

The little HF trailers are popular with the do-it-yourself crowd - they do need some 'beefing up' if you want to really use them heavily though.

I opted for the more expensive 5X10 with wood floor and rear ramp from Lowes.
I have no qualms about loading it other than to not exceed my minivan's capabilities. 

Another thing to consider is axel and wheels/tires. My trailer has thelarger wheel/tire size - better for open highway hauling. Smaller tires means more heat and wear. The larger tires also give better ground clearence.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> I opted for the more expensive 5X10 with wood floor and rear ramp from Lowes. I have no qualms about loading it other than to not exceed my minivan's capabilities.


you might want to get some aluminum diamondplate to put over the wood, if you haul single heavy pieces that tend to gouge the wood


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

before I spent that much for a BO trailer, I would see how much I could get a truck bed and frame from the junkyard for. By the time you beef it up add this and that you might get in pretty deep. With a truck bed trailer you can fidn an old topper and have a pretty sweet trailer. It may even come with the fuel tank that you could store fuel in and extend your range. Even better if you find a duel tank unit.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

A pop up with bad canvas makes a neat little covered wagon cheap, or the one I found was free. Can't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have finished planning out a "multi-use" trailer that has a "primary-use" as a motorcycle hauler. It will be fairly light (frame is all 2x2x.125 and 2x3x.125 hss) with 1/8" steel-checker laser-cut and formed for the floor and finally, 3500# rated torsion-axles to hold the load above the ground. My plan is to My "fenders" are a set of aluminum truck-box bed-side boxes that I picked up failry cheap (used) mounted over the tires. 

With that setup, there should be no hang-up when offroading with the trailer (either by axles or tires), easy loading / unloading of the motorcycles and have lots of secure storage for fuel and straps and other gear.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I'm looking for*

*a beat up old trashed out travel trailer.. something I can strip off and redo ... but if I can find a shorter tandem factory built that would work.. stout but light weight... I have the thing in my mind but haven't seen it so...may have to try my hand at the TT idea...

I'm thinking something big enough for a large steel Knack type tool box and a 4 wheeler and some other gear...

If it were wide enough I'd put pickup tool boxes down each side and leave room for the ATV to park between them.. everything under cover and locked in steel boxes .. and balanced out to run ..

Like I said, I can see it in my mind but never seen one like it.. *

http://www.texastrailersupply.com/t...ilers/tandem_axle_utility_trailers_ut0007.htm

This would work except it's too narrow unless I use those pickup boxes that sit on the wheel well and the side of the box...long as it has enough room to fit a ATV in the middle...


----------

